# New Goodies



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

So on a bit of a whim I bought loads of stuff last week and now this is sitting on my worktop:









The new equipment in this photo is the Gaggia Classic and the knock drawer. The Classic now has all three IMS competition baskets to choose from after the standard ones were dispensed with, and will soon be fitted with the IMS integrated membrane shower screen (all of which came from a group buy on here last week).

A Silvia v1/2 steam wand is being collected from the post office tomorrow to go on and then I'll be all spent out until the end of January when I can buy a better tamper.

The Starbucks 'Barista' grinder was an old freebie but needs further modding for espresso, this will be replaced in the foreseeable by a Vario or SJ (most likely the former as I do a lot of pourover too).

I guess all that's left on the Gaggia to do is OPV mod, PID and getting a naked portafilter.

Cheers for now,

Luke


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good to go, other than changing your grinder and adjusting the OPV you are set up for some time to come.







(That is unless you catch U G I then it is fatal)







:exit:


----------



## christ85 (Jan 27, 2015)

yeah, looking really good.

I'm thinking about making one like you

thanks bro.


----------

